# Stupid S*** Cheaters Do



## Nomorebeans (Mar 31, 2015)

I've been watching Dateline's Thursday Night Mystery tonight, and it's about a woman who cheated on her first live-in BF of 14 years and then married the OM two months after DDay. Then - SHOCKER - she cheated on her husband with the ex, as well as with a married co-worker. Then, sometime after her husband found out about the second OM, and told the OMW, our serial cheater turned up murdered.

When they talk to the second OM on the show, who was married with kids, like she was, he just sounds like he's about 14 years old (no offense to 14-year-olds everywhere). "We were soulmates. I couldn't stop thinking about her. I couldn't stand it when we were apart."

Then, it turns out her father was a lifelong serial cheater who blew up his marriage with kids with his nonsense when the subject of our story was a kid.

It's like a train wreck. I can't look away.


----------



## drifting on (Nov 22, 2013)

Train wreck!!! Lol. That's how I describe many things! I'll say, "it's like a train wreck in slow motion"! You can't look away, no matter how hard you try. But seriously, my heart goes out to her family left behind to deal with the aftermath of her actions. You know there are people who's hearts are crushed either by her death or actions. To me, she paid her debt to society with her death, she is now square with the house.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

WOW! Amazing stupidity!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

I like the dingbat who helped those two prisoners escape, then planned to kill her H and run off with the two murderers. She really thought that they were going to take "excess baggage" along for the ride!


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

It sounds like the show "scorned, love kills".


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Is the implication that the hb did it? Since he was OM1 it doesn't seem like he deserves much sympathy. 

Just like the hb of the m that slvt with the prisoners was the other man in her first marriage.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nomorebeans (Mar 31, 2015)

It turns out the H did do it. And was found to have killed his previous wife years before. The second half of the show ended up shifting focus to what a nut job he is.

I don't mean to be insensitive about the serially cheating woman's murder. What struck me as the stupidest thing when I made the first post was the crap her second OM was saying about how perfect they were for each other, and about the wife he cheated on with her. Classic blame shifting, gas lighting, [email protected]

The second stupidest was the H being surprised that the woman he cheated with would cheat on him.

I don't think she deserved to be stabbed to death with scissors, which is what Looney Tunes did to her. I ended up feeling sorry for her, not just for that, but for the damage her serially cheating father caused her when she was a child. He led by example, and she followed. Very sad.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Nomorebeans said:


> It turns out the H did do it. And was found to have killed his previous wife years before. The second half of the show ended up shifting focus to what a nut job he is.
> 
> I don't mean to be insensitive about the serially cheating woman's murder. What struck me as the stupidest thing when I made the first post was the crap her second OM was saying about how perfect they were for each other, and about the wife he cheated on with her. Classic blame shifting, gas lighting, [email protected]
> 
> ...


But it just goes to show you how evil attracts evil. There was something about this murderer that attracted his WW to him. She sensed a kindred spirit to her own. Shes a sociopath...he's a sociopath.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Was this the woman whose husband was (supposedly) a former pilot turned financier or something like that?

And her live-in boyfriend (the ex) was an artist of some sort...?

And the second OM was a former military guy that she'd hired to help her manage and/or fix up some sort of investment property that she and her husband owned?

Sorry, we watch a lot of ID.

LOL


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

ID channel is awesome.

For some reason my old lady sure likes to watch "how not to kill your husband" lol


----------



## Nomorebeans (Mar 31, 2015)

That's the one, Gus. She definitely had a "type." The ex-military guy who worked for her was quite creepy, too. He was the one who said the stupidest lovelorn crap. And had a gun collection and enjoyed using it. The classic red herring of the piece.


----------



## Nomorebeans (Mar 31, 2015)

Oh, and my favorite is Forensic Files. watching yet another one tonight about someone who went ballistic as the result of an affair.

I like that this one, unlike Dateline, doesn't trot out pseudo-journalists who are also pathologically annoying, like Keith Morrison, to talk to the various subjects.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Nomorebeans said:


> Oh, and my favorite is Forensic Files. watching yet another one tonight about someone who went ballistic as the result of an affair.
> 
> I like that this one, unlike Dateline, doesn't trot out pseudo-journalists who are also pathologically annoying, like Keith Morrison, to talk to the various subjects.


Keith Morrison has the most annoying voice! Especially the way he says muuuurder. 

I know I am in a really dark place when I settle into the ID channel or a Snapped marathon. Are you OK tonight?


----------



## Nomorebeans (Mar 31, 2015)

Actually, I am. Buttercup (my puppy) is at my side on the couch asleep. Was just flipping around after a long day of house-training (she did fairly well - great during the day, but kinda lost it when she started to get tired and regressed a little). There's a reason they make puppies so cute, and this one is quite possibly the cutest puppy ever.

I think I watch these True Crime shows to make myself feel better about my lot in life. And it does generally (OK, always) work. I like the science on Forensic Files. Validation that in the end, the truth trumps all.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Nomorebeans said:


> That's the one, Gus. She definitely had a "type." *The ex-military guy who worked for her was quite creepy, too.* He was the one who said the stupidest lovelorn crap. And had a gun collection and enjoyed using it. The classic red herring of the piece.


Yep.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Mrs. Gus LOVES the ID channel. In fact, a recent attempt to move from DirecTV to Sling TV (TV streamed over the Internet) was more or less squashed due to Sling not offering the ID channel.

At any given time, we probably have at least a couple dozen episodes of "Deadly Sins", "Blood Relatives", "Dateline", "Deadline", "Sinister Ministers", "Wives With Knives", "Obsessed", "Disappeared", "Fatal Vows", and who knows how many other programs sitting on the DVR.

I'm kind of worried.


----------

